# Nu tool 1500 table saw and router question



## thecoder (May 23, 2011)

Hello folks

I have been given a Nu tool 1500 table saw and know nothing about it....it has no manual....  ..my question is it looks like there is a facility to mount a router to it ....if so how would I attach a cheap router please.....On the other side ..there are some square slots that look like the would take a jigsaw...or am I barking up the wrong tree...

any feedback would be great please....

regards

Dave


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi,

Any chance you could post some pictures?

Mike


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Dave

I'd check some other firm's pages to see if they offer a manual. Nu-Tool stuff is generic and likely the same as offerings from people like Machine Mart, Axminster or SIP.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## thecoder (May 23, 2011)

mpbc48 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any chance you could post some pictures?
> 
> Mike


Pics here I hope Mike....

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g191/thecoder0/IMAG0078.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g191/thecoder0/IMAG0079.jpg


----------

